# Core Techniques



## Cthulhu (Oct 16, 2001)

Would there be any techniques that could be considered 'core' JKD techniques?  That is to say, techniques or movements that would be similar in all incarnations/variations/styles/flavors of JKD?

For example, some that I may consider (and _please_ feel free to correct me if I'm wrong):

Strong side forward
small phasic bent-knee stance
Trapping (be it Wing Chun/Jun Fan/FMA)
sensitivity exercises for above
SDA/SIA
HIA/FIA
PIA
ABC
ABD
oblique kick (le coup de pied bas)
general lowline kicking
interception (duh )
stop-hit

Please note that this is definitely not meant to be an all-inclusive list, but merely stuff that comes to mind immediately.

I've read that Bruce Lee trained the strong side of his students predominately, eventually training the weaker side more as the strong side developed.  The same source (can't remember exactly where) states that Inosanto goes for a more ambidextrous approach.

Keep in mind these are things that I think are common whether it's 'Original' JKD, JKD 'Concepts', 'Renegade' JKD, 'Jun Fan'/JKD, etc.

:asian:

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 6, 2001)

There are definitly core techniques. 5 ways of attack, (concept)
trapping combinations. ( Bruce knew that few trained in more than one or two ranges but more importantly, he knew that almost nobody trained in the trapping range.)

Low line kicking, interceptions, lead leg/hand attack, oblique kicks, lead hand punch, straight blast, simoultainous intercept &  attack, absense of traditional blocking, (even to injure) although a case can be made that he used them at times. mostly he didn't have to as his speed was never really challenged. Think about this......Bruce never turned it on all the way..Never. anyway from there it goes to mostly concepts of fluidness, directness, economy of motion, 

People very frequently mention the "sculpture" quote of Bruce's. "chipping away at the unessentials like a sculpture. He didn't mean limiting your technique but to eliminate the unessentials in how you train, (forms, belts, not sparring until late in training tec) also to eliminate the unessentials in how you deliver techniques. whittle it down until it becomes direct and without any uneeded movements. He truly believed that martial arts was about learning to express yourself in "combat" not on the competition floor or ring. If you break it down to this then the rest of the tradition becomes fluff and unecesesary wates of time. At the same time he could be very traditional but this was mostly cultural. He had reminded Dan that he must always treat Taky as his seinor as he was. This despite how Dan had, even at that time, developed. Hope this helps...although I have rambled on.
Jimstraight blast straight blast


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 6, 2001)

I've read one account that stated that later in ilfe, Bruce could no longer go 'all out' with anybody, as his skills and abilities had developed so much that it would be dangerous.  He could only go full speed and power on the wooden dummy, and other training equipment.

I find it interesting that Bruce retained the traditional 'family' seniority system.  I know some of his students and their students do, as I'm always reading about people referring to Bruce as their sigung.

Thanks for the response.  Of course you know, I'll be bouncing all my ideas about JKD off of you 

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 13, 2001)

Great martial artists like Bruce and others rarely have to go all out. Hickson Gracie once was in a match where the individual was fish hooking him frequently and Hickson just beat him all over the place. He choked him out and later said I didn't mind if he ripped my face off, I wouldn't give up my position. 
another time while fighting another person from Japan in his school while Vunak was present to watch, Hickson was on the bottom  with his opponent in his guard and he was doing his thing. His brothers couldn't figure what was taking so long. he had gone longer than anyone had ever gone against Hickson. They said that this Japaneese person must be very good. Then suddenly Hickson reversed it and I believe got the arm bar and his opponent tapped. Later they were talking and his opponent said at least I went longer than anyother person you faced. Hickson said yes you did but I see you train Gracie Jujitsu. The Japaneese person said he did not and Hickson asked why then he was wearing a Gracie belt.......It seems that as they were fighting Hickson removed his belt and his opponents belt and retied his to him. In the tape Vunak was looking for it and still couldn't see Hickson do it. Vu asked what Hickson does when he goes all out. He stated that he has only gone maybe 60 or 70 %. He didn't know because he has never had to.


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 13, 2001)

opps. mispelled Japanese and tried to correct it but it wouldn't let me. many apologies


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 13, 2001)

Just for clarity...are you talking about Rickson Gracie?  I know his name is pronounced something close to 'Hickson', but it is spelled Rickson.  Actually, I believe all the 'R' Gracie names are like that.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 14, 2001)

yep  I cought that too but again couldn't change it after 60 min. My fingers work faster than my brain. But cool story.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 14, 2001)

Oh yeah, still a good story. I just wanted to be sure there wasn't some other Gracie you were talking about.  

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 15, 2001)

Nope...just my idoit light coming on again


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2002)

What do you mean by absence of 'traditional' blocking?

This issue of what the core techniques are interests me! I know JKD varies considerably from one instructor to the next in its specific techniques and I wonder what specific techniques I'd have in common with another JKD student. We practice a lot of jab, cross, hook, low front and roundhouse kicks, Muay Thai roundhouse kick, and of course HKE.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2002)

I'll also field that question, arnisador.  IFAJKD can correct me if I make a goof 

'Traditional blocking' means the ubiquitous upward, inward, outward, and downward blocks found in most systems of karate, tang soo do, and tae kwon do.  The way the blocks are typically taught is that the block is done to stop an attack by essentially meeting force with force, after which a countering move is usually done.

When done in a basic, traditional manner (chambering the blocking arm, peforming the block which usually involves crossing with the other arm), the movement can be seen as horribly ineffecient, as the blocking limb typically covers an area larger than necessary, and there is little or no economy of motion.  Furthermore, the 'block then counter' taught at the beginning level of most systems is less inefficient than a simultaneous block/parry and counter, like a pak/lop da or a gunting.

Even though Lee did a lot of research of karate and the Korean arts, I don't think he studied enough to realize that, eventually, simultaneous blocks and counters are introduced, and that many systems will teach parries and even safety checks at advanced levels.  Wing Chun simply teaches that type of stuff from the beginning.  Since he was most familiar with Wing Chun, and since he was also researching many systems while developing his own personal expression of the martial arts, I believe an oversight like this is acceptable, even inevitable.  No one man (or woman) can know everything about every system.  I've been reading about and researching martial arts since I was 8 (again, I was one damn odd kid), and I learn something new every day.

Cthulhu
I don't know what I said, but I said sumpin'


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> Even though Lee did a lot of research of karate and the Korean arts, I don't think he studied enough to realize that, eventually, simultaneous blocks and counters are introduced, and that many systems will teach parries and even safety checks at advanced levels.  Wing Chun simply teaches that type of stuff from the beginning.*



I was surprised when my Goju-ryu instructor first showed me the "advanced" blocking techniques hidden in the blocks. It really opened my eyes to the bunkai hidden in the kata. I think there are good techniques in there that are too rarely trained properly as too few people see the applications.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> I was surprised when my Goju-ryu instructor first showed me the "advanced" blocking techniques hidden in the blocks. It really opened my eyes to the bunkai hidden in the kata. I think there are good techniques in there that are too rarely trained properly as too few people see the applications. *



I think some of that is from the 'I'm now a black belt so I don't need to learn anymore' syndrome.  In some Okinawa-te forms, there are moves that could be interpreted as parries followed by safety checks, which creates a similarity with FMA.  

I think when they are ready, students should be introduced to some basic bunkai, but then made to do bunkai on their own.  To me, that is the best way to truly appreciate the form, as well as develop as a creative stylist.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *In some Okinawa-te forms, there are moves that could be interpreted as parries followed by safety checks, which creates a similarity with FMA. *



That eventually became clear to me as well--that the low, middle, and high blocks could be interpreted as a FMA-style block/check. It was neat to see that. When doing the anyos it's not uncommon to emphasize that, giving a very different look to the kata.


----------



## Baoquan (Apr 1, 2002)

IMHO, there is no "absence of traditional blocking" in JKD, but a prevalence of the philosophy of "offensive defense" -  the notion that every act of defense must be combined with or immediately followed by a counter-attack. 

With a nod of the head to Cthulhu and IFAJKD, Sigung Lee does refer to the Inside and Outside High and Low blocks (ubiquitous traditional blocks i learned from Uichi-Ryu) in the introductory defense section of the Tao, but quickly moves to further discussion on simultaneous and chained offense/defense. His discussions of timing and counter-offense are very much in the discourse of western fencing, which i studied for a few years, and in which defense is considered a method for creating an opportunity to attack.

I think in many ways it is more a function of Lee's exuberant nature, that he often skips over basic concepts and concentrates on the development of new ideas, or more acurately, the concatenation of many existing ideas into new shapes.

I would add the Half-Beat and One-and-Three-Qaurter-Beat to JKD core concepts - timing is an essential part of JKD philosophy.


----------



## IFAJKD (Apr 2, 2002)

Bruce actually referred to many traditional things in his writings as Jun Fan continued and JKD began to grow. The Tao was put out by Linda and did not have the benefit of Bruce's input. The absense of traditional blocks was not so much a block and parry type but referred more to bruces 5 ways of attack. Enteies with pain as in destructions, SDA by beating them on a cleaner line, centerline control and striking first. blocking no matter how it was done was ridgid and foolish against an opponent that is alive and has good sensitivity. 
Pak Sao, Lop Sao yada yada yada is not a response to a block or a follow up after you block. Trapping in this context doesn't work. This in part is what feeds people's misinterpretation on trapping hwere how and why. Bruce would simply remove the barriers as he came in at you. So much more to this concept. Hope it helps


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2002)

Good to see you posting and I appreciate the insight. I hope your new school is going well!


----------



## IFAJKD (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks arnisador. I really miss the e-chatter. My school....Actually I haven't even taught a class there yet. Been moving walls and things just getting it ready. First class is Monday. Thanks for the support. Maybe I can get you here sometime to teach a FMA seminar...???????


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IFAJKD _
> 
> *Maybe I can get you here sometime to teach a FMA seminar...??????? *



It would be a pleasure! It's been interesting comparing the kali I'm learning in JKD to the techniques I've learned in Modern Arnis--similar, but different. My training partners keep saying to me "You've done this bfore, right?" and I say "Well no, I've never done this technique _exactly_, but..."!

*Good luck on Monday!*


----------



## IFAJKD (Apr 4, 2002)

Please contact me as I really want to get you here for a seminar. Always hungry to learnm people like you
jkdifa@lcp2.net


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2002)

I'll e-mail you!


----------

